

The (Not-So) Secret Society …Of those who refuse to be average. - earllee
https://medium.com/p/6f1d887b7e7d

======
gamache
_Web Smith 4 min read_

One good thing about Medium is that CMO-posted selfsucks like this one come
with a disclaimer about how much of your life you will never get back after
reading it.

 _The three-time champion responded, “It’s all me (with Jesus).” I left it at
that. It’s that type of humility, self-awareness, and poise that helps define
the CrossFit Games athlete and fan._

Truly gripping stuff.

------
cliveowen
This post is a monument to an all-american phenomenon: the culture of excess.

Americans are always after the fastest, deadliest, most gruesome, most
muscular, richest, more, more and more. Objective reporting is not enough, the
public wants to see decapitated corpses. It doesn't matter if some girl has
been raped, they want the details, or it didn't happen.

A bank has been robbed, the news doesn't suffice, they want to see the police
chase from the live cable TV. There's food, they want fast food. They got fast
food, they have to supersize it, so they can be the fattest nation too. It's
not enough to go to gym, to workout, to leave a healthy life. No, you have to
push your body to the limit, get sick if need be.

It's time to recognize that this mindset is toxic. The winner-takes-all system
is the bane of modern society. Capitalism is based on the notion that the
purchasing power of the middle class is superior than that of any given
individual or group, but now everyone wants to be an entrepreneur, the winner,
erode the middle class until there'll be the reigning elite on one side and
the unemployed, unwashed masses on the other.

And do you know what middle class equals to? average. You work 9 to 5, you
have kids, a car and maybe a home. You're average. But nobody wants to be
average right? No, everyone wants more, and in the end, there's no
equilibrium. A world where everyone wants to be the best, the winner, where
nobody is happy with what already has, it's a sad, sick world.

I hope is not too late to turn the tide.

------
freshhawk
"Foresight: In 2009, folks in attendance were saying, “One day, this sport
will be on ESPN and the athletes will be world class. There were folks that
far ahead of the prediction curve, even while sitting on a dirt hill, staring
at a ranch garage in 2007, 2008, and 2009. Consider the astonishing
unlikelihood of today for just one moment."

Since I assume every single new "sport" would have people constantly saying
that type of thing this is a given isn't it? Every failed sport and every
successful sport would have people who had said something along those lines at
the beginning.

That particularly annoyed me but because it did it was also the only thing I
still remember from the article - it was very pretty vacuous.

------
snake_plissken
Wait what was the point of this article? Life is 100% subjective?

------
matt__rose
CrossFit Games?? What a load of...

